# Excessive Peeing



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This does sound excessive for a pup of that age. Has he been checked by your vet? How long have you been working on the pad training? I think it can take longer than teaching a pup to only go when outside the house. Is the pad always in the same place, or do you move it around? I suspect it may be easier to teach him if it is always in the same spot. If there is no infection, then I think I would try tethering him to you when he is out of the crate, staying fairly close to the pad, and lifting him onto it at the first sign of squatting. If you simply take him to the pad every 15 minutes I think he may learn to do just a trickle each time, saving some for another treat a few minutes down the line!

It's very important to clean any areas he has used in the past with an enzyme cleaner - biological washing powder or a special pet stain cleaning agent like Simple Solution. Otherwise he will smell the residue, and be encouraged to top it up!

ETA Just read your Giarda thread - could the peeing be linked to the medication?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I would have him checked by a vet.


----------

